

Selficious: Manage your bookmarks and import your delicious ones - initpy
http://selficious.appspot.com/
This is _not_ a copy of delicious, but I wrote some hours ago in a hurry:                                                                                               
http://selficious.appspot.com - It imported my bookmarks and I use it to manage                                                                                      
them and my future ones (add, edit, delete). The code is of course                                                                                               
opensource https://github.com/initpy/selficious I just need to clean it a lil' bit :) - Sure, there is so much to improve/rewrite                                                                                       
in it, but I have already have some ideas and yours are more than welcome!<p>P.S. This if my first post ever on HN so like japanese say: Dôzo Yoroshiku :)
======
initpy
This is far from being "perfect". In fact, I wrote this in a hurry. This is
not a copy of delicious, but It imported my bookmarks and I use it to manage
them and my future ones (add, edit, delete). The code is of course opensource
<https://github.com/initpy/selficious>. I just need to clean it a lil' bit :)

There is so much to improve/fix in it, but I have already have some ideas for
it and yours are more than welcome!

